# Kosten baum fällen



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2017)

*Kosten baum fällen*

Moin, hat jemand ne Ahnung, was es kosten würde diesen baum zu fällen? Direkt daneben läuft eine Straße, die gesperrt werden müsste. Mfg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

"Von - bis"  Vielleicht findest Du hier einen groben Anhaltspunkt: Baum fallen: was kostet es? | MyHammer Preisradar


----------



## RubySoho (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Was hat der stamm für einen Durchmesser?
Grob geschätz,um die 1500 mit entsorgung.

Edit:und bitte vergiss my hammer, da kommen wirklich nur idioten.

Je nach standort auch deutlich billiger.
Schaut so aus als könnte man den einfach in den hang werfen, dann wirds billiger...


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Allerdings brauchst du vorher eine entsprechende Genehmigung von der Gemeinde und musst entsprechend nachpflanzen.


----------



## RubySoho (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Je nach dem wo du wohnst.
nicht alle gemeinden haben eine baumschutzverordnung.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings brauchst du vorher eine entsprechende Genehmigung von der Gemeinde und musst entsprechend nachpflanzen.



Dann einfach ein paar Kupfernägel rein hauen und der Baum muss gefällt werden ^^


----------



## RubySoho (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*



taks schrieb:


> Dann einfach ein paar Kupfernägel rein hauen und der Baum muss gefällt werden ^^



Genau, der traum! Is auch super zu fällen wenn der stamm voll mit nägeln is....
Mal davon abgesehen bring das genau null...


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Vor dem hang läuft noch eine Straße entlang. Ich fahre Donnerstag Mal zur Stadt und erkundige mich Mal. Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RubySoho (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Miss den umfang trotzdem den umfang. Oft is es so das die baumschutzverordnung erst ab nem gewissen Umfang greift.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Alles klar, mache ich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. November 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (ob das jetzt stimmt ist fraglich xD) dass man da auch die Örtliche Feuerwehr ansprechen kann, ob die den nicht als Übung fällen möchten. Zumindest mal fragen könnte man ja


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (ob das jetzt stimmt ist fraglich xD) dass man da auch die Örtliche Feuerwehr ansprechen kann, ob die den nicht als Übung fällen möchten. Zumindest mal fragen könnte man ja



--> Ist verboten!


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. November 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Warum das denn? O.o

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Warum das denn? O.o
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Die Feuerwehr ist nicht viel anders als eine Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts, und diese darf NICHT mit Privatunternehmen in Konkurrenz treten.
Übrigens selbst nach einem Sturm darf die Feuerwehr nur dann fällen und sägen wenn von einem Baum eine unmittelbare Gefahr für Menschen ersichtlich ist, wenn das nicht der Fall ist --> kommt ein Unternehmen.

Davon ab an den TE:
Unbedingt bei der Gemeinde nach Genehmigungspflicht fragen.
Wenn es dafür eine Genehmigung braucht, der Baum fällt und du keine hast --> kommst du in Teufels Küche, da verstehen die Behörden keinen Spaß.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Kosten baum fällen*

Je nach Bundesland bis zu 10.000-100.000€ Bußgeld. Baum fallen – Bussgeldkatalog 2017

Auch den Sperrzeitraum wegen Vogelschutz beachten, ab 1. März darfst du nicht mehr fällen.


----------

